# Beautiful Archery pic. . .



## WrongdayJ (May 22, 2008)

While crusing through the June Issue of Photo Graphic magazine, on Page 19 I found this picture. It's probably one of the most beautiful, classy, artistic pictures of an Archer I've ever seen. 

Of course- she's a field archer. . .barebow recurve. . .right up Dave T's alley.










Just thought I'd share it with you all. It's pictures like this that really help promote the artistic side of archery- I mean, it is one of the most graceful hobbies there is on the planet. . .might as well be artistic and graceful.


----------



## Adair (Mar 12, 2005)

That is an awesome photo.


----------



## Stormbringer (May 22, 2006)

_Nice! _


----------



## Dave T (Mar 24, 2004)

Purely in the interest of accuracy that is a longbow, not a recurve.

Oh, and it's a grate picture (smile).

Dave


----------



## WrongdayJ (May 22, 2008)

Oopps. My bad. :embara:


----------



## jarheadhunter (Jan 9, 2007)

I hope she's shooting the 80 yarder, if not she's goin' to get a 3 at best.


----------



## NY911 (Dec 12, 2004)

She'll shoot her eye out.


----------



## WrongdayJ (May 22, 2008)

Probably a seagull just out of the picture. . .


----------



## barebowstixx (Feb 8, 2008)

Shoot , then run like H---!


----------



## mag41vance (Mar 13, 2008)

I think that is the archers version of Russian Roulett. Has to be a blonde.


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

mag41vance said:


> I think that is the archers version of Russian Roulett. Has to be a blonde.


Actually she is bow fishing and the draw is so hard, she's having to "sky" the bow. :wink:


----------

